# 11 month old change of eating habits...



## BeauShel

My Bama was like that. But with my chow hounds I have here I have to pick it up if he doesnt eat it. So now he has learned to eat as soon as it is put down. You might try that. When they have it down all day, they just graze off and on.


----------



## KAW

*Same here*

Same exact behavior from Monty starting at about 7 months. I also asked the vet and she said not to worry. He still doesn't always eat his food but he is fit and healthy. I am probably going to start introducing adult food when this bag of puppy chow is gone.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thanks for the replies. His trainer said that both of her Golden's acted that way too. I think once the weather cools down that maybe he will eat better. Time will tell. I was just curious if anybody else had the problem.


----------



## MyBentley

I've often found that puppies start self-reducing their amount of food between 9 - 12 months of age. As their growth slows so does their need for calories. My senior Bentley at 70 lbs. eats 2 rounded cups of kibble (450 kcal/cup) a day plus a few treats of blueberries, carrots, or small biscuit. My 55 lb. 2 yr. old lab eats 2 cups a day of kibble (450 kcal/cup) as well.


----------



## Rick Stewart

Im glad I saw this thread, Ive been worring about Kody and calling the vet for 2 weeks. I switched his food twice, he does the same things your dogs do. I weighed him today two times and he was 87 pounds. I thought he was a little skinny, guess not. Heres a picture.


----------



## Iluvmygoldens

This past summer, Bear stopped eating his regular food. Was starving for his biscuit, but then refused to eat his kibble. Even withheld the biscuit and he still refused the kibble - to the point that he lost a lot of wieght. Turns out he just decided one day that he didn't like Canadae anymore. Once I found a food he liked, no problem, he started eating again. Occasionally he will do the "I'm not touching THAT" move, but so far he has gone back to the bowl of kibble. I'm just waiting for the big hunger strike again - hopefully it will be after the big bag of dog food is almost empty lol.


----------



## kerstenpretty21

*reply*

he is tired of the food you are giving him. i suggest that feed him different food now. they get tired of the same food too. dogs are like humans. our dog at home doesnt eat the same dog food for two months


----------



## jwemt81

kerstenpretty21 said:


> he is tired of the food you are giving him. i suggest that feed him different food now. they get tired of the same food too. dogs are like humans. our dog at home doesnt eat the same dog food for two months


That is completely false. As puppies get older, their growth rate begins to slow down and their nutritional needs change. Their bodies don't need to take in quite as many nutrients and calories as they did when they were younger. It's completely normal for their eating to slow down around that age. Both of our dogs cut back on the amount that they ate when they were around 7-8 months old. Tucker now grazes throughout the day and will only eat a little bit of a time. It takes him almost all day to finish 2 cups of food. He started doing that when he was around 8 months old. It has absolutely nothing to do with a dog not liking his/her food. Constantly changing a dog's food is never a good thing to do. It's an almost sure fire way to turn a dog into a picky eater and cause digestive upset. Find one food that your dog does well on and stick with it.


----------



## Noey

Noah just started eating what I call a normal slow pace. He also now will take some chew look around, wonder come back.

Scout is a vacuum.


----------



## Tristan

I have that problem with my 14 month old Golden.
We added canned food to the mix and he gulps it down. Mostly it's his breakfast that he doesn't want to gulp. We just figure it's growing and need to change dog foods fop him. He is 96 pounds, but a huge boy !
If I could figure out how to add photos I would.
Must just be the stage.... after all our Trini ate rocks, too.
let's just hope it's a grow up thing !


----------



## Kelli

EmmaRose has started doing the same thing. She is 10 1/2 months old. This started a few weeks ago and it is mainly her breakfast that she doesn't gulp down anymore. If she doesn't finish is before I leave for work I just pick it up. Dinner she is usually pretty hungry and will eat it right away. Emma is finishing up her last bag of slow growth puppy food and I will be switching her over to adult food next week. My baby is growing up.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

yep i've noticed it with Shelley too when she was young she would gulp down her food without even really chewing it. Now she eats very slow and sometimes leaves some of her food behind. Both my dogs only get 2 cups a day and on some nights lucky to get them to eat a cup.


----------



## fuzzy

thanks i came across this post as since coupe of days I was worried about Fuzzy eating habits. He is of 11 months now and earlier he used to finish his bowl the very moment i pour in his plate but since few days I could see a drastic change in his eating habits. I made him see his vet thrice but the vet says he is all well and nothing to worry. I tried giving him all treats along with his food so that he can finish but all in vain. good that i came across this site and post. thanks to all.


----------



## Max-a-million's mom

*10 month eating habit changes*

Same here with eating habits. My Max just turned 10 months old yesterday and has been self regulating for the past 2 months. He now gets approx 3 cups a day of quality food..Blue Buffalo or holistic select. I rotate. The last 2 mornings he didn't eat his food at breakfast time. He ate it around 12:30. I wondered if it was related to the Bravecto flea and tick meds. He also misses his good buddy, Remy, who went out of town.


----------

